
Searchkit 0.9 – React UI Components for Elasticsearch - joemcelroy
https://blog.searchkit.co/searchkit-0-9-23d78568d219#.v4c27y21q
======
joemcelroy
Github link!
[http://www.github.com/searchkit/searchkit](http://www.github.com/searchkit/searchkit)

------
jrgnsd
Although I like the idea behind this, I find it quite difficult to get started
in using it. Any good posts or guides for that?

~~~
joemcelroy
Hey!

Have a look at our Getting started documentation:
[http://docs.searchkit.co/stable/docs/setup/index.html](http://docs.searchkit.co/stable/docs/setup/index.html)

and heres a searchkit boilerplate project to base off on
[https://github.com/searchkit/searchkit-
boilerplate](https://github.com/searchkit/searchkit-boilerplate)

If you are still stuck, jump onto our gitter chatroom. The link is on our
website www.searchkit.co.

